# Iranian Oneness Pastor Sentenced to Death



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 27, 2012)

Not only is he being sentenced to death for abandoning Islam, the man preaches a works religion and denies the Trinity. Let us pray - if he is still alive - for his safety and conversion.


----------

